# Build a Geodesic Dome next weekend



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Want to Have a little fun next weekend! Here's how i built my first (and only) geodesic dome. Used it to cover & keep leaves out of an ornamental pond in the fall. IMine is about 16' diameter and 7 ' tall, make yours whatever size you want.

First, get the formulas for the legs here: Construct a Dome

I built mine out of 3/4" electrical conduit cut a little long, the ends hammered flat. Drill at the ends using the dimensions between the holes for the 'A' & 'B' legs. THen just bolt it all together. It will be flimsy until you put in the last couple of bolts, then it will be suprisingly strong! Cover it with whatever to make it a useful structure, plastic wrap, chicken wire, netting, etc.

When i find the pics of mine, i'll post the here. Let us know what you use yours for!

Have fun!!
Domeguy


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Anybody gonna build one?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Id like to see what you built. How much does it weigh? How sturdy is it? Could you climb on it without it crushing? Sounds cool!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Domeguy said:


> Anybody gonna build one?


I am drawing up plans for one now! once i finish moving this coming week i am set to build my dome for a winter greenhouse. so excited!
to add: i have also decided to make a raised floor with planks. what I am going to do is make the foundation out of what ever i can find, but then lay planks but under the planks i will put wood chips and compost. hopefully that will create some natural heat as I live in Minnesota so it gets pretty cold. But also going to get some more 5 gallon jugs and paint them black, fill with water and hopefully i should be able to keep the temp pretty stable using solar heating from above and the composting underneath.
then by next spring i should have some nice dirt to add to my gardening.
any thoughts?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I am interested in information from folks that have actually used dome technology to build something... even a cover for your winter garden or whatever.

I first found this site while looking for construction information for subterranean housing. I wish there were more posts (especially for underground stuff). It would be interesting if there was a tried and proven solution that was in a "kit" form for building domes for burial. Maybe there are. Anyone?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

This is a good link for domes. I have been thinking about it for a while. I may end up doing something this winter.

Desert Domes - Home


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is the dome I built.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I built a Dyna Dome in 1976 for a house and loved it. Lost it in a divorce in 92 Anyone in Pheonix remember the Dyna Dome company?. The had a neat connector kit that worked well.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Dome fun*

Built one of these a couple of years back. Vinyl coated and locking nuts on every screw.










Mine is just under 6 foot tall. At 200 USD, likely cheaper than the time, cost and hassle of cutting thin conduit - this is thick wall tubing and covered with vinyl.

Fun as well!


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

*Tornado domes*

Here are construction pics of 2 tornado shelters I built in Ohio. They were funded by FEMA for 2 mobile home parks. They are monolithic concrete domes.


----------



## HCComm (Aug 9, 2012)

*Geodesic Domes*

There is a company that provides excellent prizes on their construction kits it is http://www.aidomes.com/. However, I think that a more subtle, less fancy structure, with, maybe, an underground entry and an additional emergency exit might prove safer, more inconspicuous and possibly stronger too.


----------



## redneckwildman (Aug 13, 2012)

This a neat Idea.....I'm gonna check on making one of these for a hunting blind, and maybe one for storage.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Domeguy said:


> Here are construction pics of 2 tornado shelters I built in Ohio. They were funded by FEMA for 2 mobile home parks. They are monolithic concrete domes.
> View attachment 2485
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486


Can you tell me more about these domes?


----------



## HCComm (Aug 9, 2012)

*Geodesic Dome Building*

My Dear Friend:

I built a Geodesic Dome myself, in the backyard of the property of a friend of mine. I used aluminum (Al) framing for the construction of the triangular framing, then I used mere plywood triangular shaped Triangles (You KNOW: budget, budget, its always the budget). These were covered in the cheapest cement I could find and that took me about 5 days wait until they were dry, even when I used a very thin layer 1/8" of cement layering for I was afraid the Al frames might give in to the under their weight. To my surprise, they did not and the structure held firm. Then we covered the crevices in between each triangle with the best silicone sealer I could find.

Now, we had forgotten to build an entrance to it, so we had the idea of just digging a tunnel to get to the inside of the dome and, let me tell you, that was the hardest thing, for we dug 8' deep and then about 21' to the dome. We had to use wood panels, 2 by 4s and all sorts of ingenious ways to dig for we felt like the earth was going to collapse on us at any time. That alone took us 3 days of very hard work. We finally made it.

However, no Geodesic dome will ever be ready if one doesn't lay a strong and solid foundation before one starts building (We dorks did not). The dome is still standing and we made a nice cement covered underground entry, but rain water gets into the dome from under the side of the structure when it rains and takes a long time to dry up. Of course, insects get into it and we are planning on building a wooden floor for the dome when money allows us to. But it has been 7 months since we built it and it is still standing strong. Our diameter was 21' and it is mainly used as a playground for my friend's kids and mine; but I am convinced the theory is sound.

I have done a lot more research since then. I have a set of schematics that show my dream compound which includes, 2 underground shelters, one for actual sheltering and the other one for food, water, toiletries as well as weapons and two underground water containers filled by rain water and filtered accordingly (which would work on manual pumps). I include solar cookers (only to be used outside and on sunny days, and the entire compound would be powered by our own Voltaic DC power and as of lately I have started to think that a hybrid system of Solar, Heiolic (wind produced power) and Voltaic cells may be the best option and by the way, I know how to build the three of them.

My recommendation to you is study, study and study. Specially construction science, foundation laying, materials science and to always create your schematic drawings before you start building and go over them at least 10 times so you don't forget something essential (like an entrance for instance).

I hope to share my schematics with you guys to get your opinions and recommendations. Good luck


----------

